#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-06
<czajkowski> Morning
<elky> AlanBell, http://browsershots.org/screenshots/154ef7c8af2a55841b72d57ced13f39c vs http://browsershots.org/screenshots/137dba994c781edf7b2cfd8522945970 \o/
<AlanBell> gosh, how retro!
<elky> heh. ie's less than 8 need to go find a volcano crater.
<elky> i eventually remembered that i had something that resembles ie6 in the wince partition of the craptastic smartq tablet.
<AlanBell> topic
<elky> hm?
<AlanBell> I will learn to type / one day
<elky> heh
<AlanBell> just looking for the meeting date
<elky> yeah, i know, another one already
<elky> at iirc, bus-o-clock for me
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/September2010/Agenda put it on the agenda anyhow
<elky> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/ubuntu-women.org/mointheme/revision/12
<elky> going to be a quick meeting at this rate
<elky> ah, no, it's at 6am. even less likely than bus-o-clock.
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh, retro indeed
<nigelb> after using ubuntu for so long, IE looks ugly
<Pendulum> nigelb: you did not need the modifying statement there
<Pendulum> IE looks ugly would have been enough :P
<nigelb> lol, true
<Pendulum> erm... why is the next meeting on a wednesday rather than a thursday? did I miss something said at the last meeting?
<nigelb> Lol, the meeting that was friendly to my tz I missed, but made it for the one that was at 3 am.  I'm awesome.
<Pendulum> nigelb: that's because your sleep cycles is so messed up it impresses even me
<nigelb> I'm not sure mine's a circle, more like a square :p
<maco> i was once asked what timezone i'm in and what timezone my body thinks i'm in
<maco> eastern us, hawaii  <-- my answer
<nigelb> maco: hahaha
<Pendulum> heh
<pleia2> Pendulum: meetings these days are wednesday at 20:00 and thursday at 10:00 (announced in the beginning of august based on doodle results)
<pleia2> "Ubuntu Women Project Meetings are held on the 2nd Wednesday of each month at 20:00 UTC and on the 4th Thursday of each month at 10:00 UTC."
<pleia2> that's the blurb I was looking for :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: ah, okay. I think I knew that, but then it was differeng on some page I looked at so I got confused
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-07
 * czajkowski yawns
<IdleOne> morning
<czajkowski> evening :)
<nigelb> IdleOne: isn't it 13:30 for you?
<IdleOne> nigelb: yes it is
<IdleOne> but when you go to sleep at 06:00 13:30 is early
<IdleOne> "/
 * nigelb hugs IdleOne 
<IdleOne> :)
<czajkowski> heh so true
<nigelb> bah, morning is when you wake up.
<IdleOne> hence the reason I said morning :)
<nigelb> heh, true, I get it now :)
<Pendulum> anyone around at loose ends this evening who likes writing?
<Pendulum> we're looking for some people to help with the accessibility personas
<Pendulum> so if you could pop into #ubuntu-accessibility, that'd be great!
<AlanBell> maiatoday got Ubuntu Membership this evening
<czajkowski> she did indeed
<valorie> \o/
<MarkDude> very cool :)
<elky> AlanBell, ooh coolies, what number's we at now?
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-08
<AlanBell> elky: 30 in total by the looks of things
<AlanBell> I am probably going to miss the meeting today
<elky> percentage?
<AlanBell> not sure of the percentage, somewhere between 4.5 and 5
<rww> assuming https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers isn't lying, 4.66%
<AlanBell> it is lying
<rww> unsurprising
<AlanBell> it counts nested teams as people
<AlanBell> there were 619 at the end of the month
<AlanBell> it is now 619+however many got approved at emea last night
<AlanBell> and it is always possible for people to arrive via Kubuntu or one of the other nested teams
<rww> I think EMEA added 6
<AlanBell> I only keep an eye on the regional boards and run the count at the end of the month
<elky> isn't there a way to scrape these lists, group by LP id and spit out a count()?
<AlanBell> yes, I do that
<elky> ah
<AlanBell> but it takes a while because I open each person to get some info from them
<elky> i mean for a simple total number of humans figure
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/lplist.py
<AlanBell> python lplist.py|wc will do that
<elky> it excludes the actual team ids and just displays members?
<AlanBell> yup, I will try and comment out the slow bit
<AlanBell> the answer was 622 (some people expire as well as arrive)
<pleia2> there, meeting reminder sent out
<pleia2> I anticipate a pretty quick meeting
<AlanBell> I can't make it
<AlanBell> but do talk about the moin theme stuff
<pleia2> AlanBell: where is the current test instance again?
<pleia2> I can't seem to connect to http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw/ if that's where it was
<IdleOne> Meeting in 1hour 40 minutes. thank you pleia2 for the reminder email :)
<pleia2> AlanBell, elky, if either of you can get us a link or screenshot of the proposed theme before the meeting we can talk about it a litt
<pleia2> le
<AlanBell> actually I am back
<AlanBell> and switched on my laptop
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell :)
<pleia2> ok, meeting time!
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 20:00. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> anyone here? :)
 * hypatia is!
<IdleOne> o/
<pleia2> woohoo
<AlanBell> o/
<pleia2> ok, our agenda is up here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Maverick Blueprint progress
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Maverick Blueprint progress
<pleia2> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<pleia2> I completed the identification of pages to be rewritten and mailed the list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-August/002975.html
<pleia2> pretty much went through our core pages and updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WeShouldFix
<pleia2> so if anyone wants to tackle any of those, please do :)
<pleia2> elky also made progress with a pretty theme which she announced here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-August/002979.html
<pleia2> and then AlanBell took that and adopted it into a wiki theme, which you can see (and play with) live here: http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw
<pleia2> the wiki theme idea came up so everyone could make edits to every page rather than having a static main site linking to our wiki
 * hypatia likes
 * pleia2 too
<pleia2> so the idea would be for ubuntu-women.or and wiki.ubuntu-women.org to become the same thing
<pleia2> org
<AlanBell> [link] https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/ubuntu-women.org/mointheme
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/ubuntu-women.org/mointheme
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> that is where the code for the moin theme lives
<AlanBell> elky has also been working on the wiki theme and has committed some fixes, I believe it even works OKish in IE6 now
<pleia2> great
 * highvoltage stumbles in
<pleia2> I figure this is going to be a pretty short meeting, any comments from anyone?
<AlanBell> there are still fixes and improvements to be made to the theme
<AlanBell> but I would rather spend a couple of hours teaching someone how to make a fix they want than 5 minutes doing it myself
<pleia2> much appreciated :)
<AlanBell> anyone in the team can push to that branch
<pleia2> so if we have a web guru, you could help them out with bzr and such?
<AlanBell> yup
<pleia2> cool
 * AlanBell is just a beginner with bzr, but I can teach what I know
<pleia2> :)
<AlanBell> so once it is fully fixed up, what are the next steps?
<pleia2> I think from there we talk to the canonical sysadmins about getting it installed
<pleia2> presumably this is a pretty standard moin theme without any fancy addons?
<AlanBell> yup
<pleia2> excellent
<pleia2> shouldn't be a problem then :)
<AlanBell> built for the 1.9 version packaged in Lucid
<AlanBell> I believe the main Ubuntu wiki has some funky integration stuff going on, but I am not sure what
<pleia2> hmm, I'll check what the current version of our wiki is
<pleia2> it was upgraded last summer
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/SystemInfo
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/SystemInfo
<AlanBell> 1.6.3 :(
<AlanBell> I don't think it should be massively different
<pleia2> ok
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw/SystemInfo
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://libertus.co.uk:88/uw/SystemInfo
<pleia2> well, we'll cross that bridge when we get to it
<pleia2> anything else from anyone?
<pleia2> thanks wiki heros AlanBell and elky :) the design looks great
<pleia2> alright, well the pool is calling and I think I'll answer it
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 20:21.
<AlanBell> have a nice swim!
<hihihi100> hiya can u help me with a sound problem i have?
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-10
<AlanBell> elky: bug 635035
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 635035 in ubuntu-website "light-moin-theme is not on Launchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635035
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-11
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-06
<Pendulum> reminder, Cheri703 is going for membership in just over 5 hours and hopefully we can get a good group of testimonials and cheerers for her!
<Pendulum> ahem, Cheri703 is up now in #ubuntu-meeting, come cheer for her!
<Pendulum> congrats to Cheri703 on getting membership!
<pleia2> yay Cheri703!
<Cheri703> :)
<Dolasilla> Cheri703, congrats!! :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-07
<pleia2> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/09/today-starts-the-ubuntu-women-month-of-making/
<pleia2> yay!
<AlanBell> \o/
<pleia2> updated identica/twitter and facebook
<pleia2> ok, on the fridge too http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/09/07/today-starts-the-ubuntu-women-month-of-making/
<jledbetter> Woo hoo :)
<Tm_T> hi
<Tm_T> ok, responding to something that happened 2k lines ago, nice work Tm_T (:
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> hi Tm_T! ;)
<Tm_T> hi pleia2, always good to see you (:
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-08
 * Cheri703 is here for meeting...? right?
<Pendulum> I think so?
<Pendulum> Cheri703: you realise you might be the person running it, right? :P
<pleia2> yeah sorry, I forgot (busy day at work)
<jledbetter> Saved by pleia2. I had the bot commands page loading. :D
<Cheri703> I vote jledbetter runs it this time :)
<Pendulum> haha
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> :P
<jledbetter> Ok
<jledbetter> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Sep  8 20:10:52 2011 UTC.  The chair is jledbetter. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jledbetter> Howdy all :) Who's here for the meeting?
<AlanBell> o/
<pleia2> o/
<nigelb> \o
<Cheri703> o/
<valorie> o/
<valorie> by chance!
<jledbetter> #topic Oneiric Blueprint progress
<AlanBell> ooh, that was a bug
<nigelb> heh
<jledbetter> All caps?
<nigelb> testing in production?
<IdleOne> o/
<jledbetter> nigelb, Haha!
<AlanBell> try now :)
<jledbetter> #topic Oneiric Blueprint progress
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: Oneiric Blueprint progress
<jledbetter> Grand! Thanks, AlanBell :)
<jledbetter> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<jledbetter> Hm.
<jledbetter> Anyway. There's the link ;)
<AlanBell> what is the blocker on the wiki theme update?
<pleia2> I haven't had time to finish going through the open bugs
<AlanBell> I only noticed today that it hadn't been done, I have been using the new theme when logged in for ages
<nigelb> Nothing to update on mentoring yet. I've been swaped. I'd assume likewise for Amber as well.
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org
<valorie> swaped=swamped + swiped ?
<jledbetter> hehe
<nigelb> *swamped :P
<valorie> :-)
<jledbetter> Ok. Wiki in progress. Mentoring in progress.
<jledbetter> AlanBell, Did you want to mention anything regarding the competition?
<AlanBell> pleased it is out there
<jledbetter> BTW, I updated the U-W home page with a link to it.
<jledbetter> Me too :) Gonna be fun. If memory serves, the announcement's on various social media sites and been emailed to u-w mailing list.
<AlanBell> someone needs to go begging for prizes
<jledbetter> Someone?
<nigelb> Yeah
<AlanBell> someone that isn't me :)
<pleia2> akgraner still works for linux pro, so she said she could help with that
<AlanBell> silbs did indicate at UDS that she would be willing to support competitions
<jledbetter> Anyone offering to lead up prize gathering?
<jledbetter> valorie, Can you lead gathering of prizes? :)
<valorie> oooo, I guess so -- whom should I contact?
<jledbetter> #action valorie will gather up prizes for the competition
<meetingology> ACTION: valorie will gather up prizes for the competition
<jledbetter> valorie, silbs and akgraner (linux pro) and... I'm not sure what last years' prizes were honestly. AlanBell: ideas?
<valorie> silbs is Jane Silber?
<valorie> I can ask Google, for sure
<valorie> Carols will head me somewhere if she can't hook us up
<pleia2> maybe contact o'reilly too since we're "MAKEing things" :)
<jledbetter> Good idea, pleia2.
<valorie> bkerensa has that contact, I'll hit him up for the info
<jledbetter> valorie, And I'm not sure who silbs is so was waitin' :)
<valorie> heh
<jledbetter> Awesome! Thank you!
<pleia2> yes, that's Jane
<jledbetter> Are we ineligible to enter then? ;)
<pleia2> I think we're all eligible
<jledbetter> Great.
<AlanBell> jledbetter: the prizes were pretty good last time, I don't think there are any expectations on what they should be though, any token would be fine
<valorie> jono might have some ideas too
<valorie> how many prizes am I trying to get?
<AlanBell> not masses
<valorie> right.....
<valorie> but 5? 10?
<valorie> someone will have to judge, and award prizes
<valorie> correct?
<jledbetter> I think we're all voting, right, AlanBell?
<jledbetter> We put the entry on the blog and then at the end, vote?
<pleia2> I think at the last meeting we decided it would be a vote
<valorie> ok
<valorie> :-)
<AlanBell> voting somehow
<jledbetter> Yes
<jledbetter> Maybe like the last one? Wasn't that with pollka?
<AlanBell> it was
<valorie> there is google vote, if nothing else - or monkeypoll or whatever that is
<valorie> Pollka is cute
<AlanBell> and it could be adapted and pressed into service again
<valorie> too
<AlanBell> but we have weeks and weeks to figure out that bit :)
<jledbetter> Yep! We can add prizes over time too ;)
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> just don't want more prizes than entries!
<valorie> heh
<jledbetter> True. Well if that happens, we can lump up prizes to make grander prizes.
<valorie> very true
<valorie> if I score some smaller bits, they might go together kit-like very nicely
<valorie> shall I have stuff shipped to me, or ask them to drop-ship?
<AlanBell> just get prize offers first
<valorie> ok
<AlanBell> vouchers would be good
<valorie> INDEED
<AlanBell> or a lillypad :)
<jledbetter> Heh
<jledbetter> Anything else on Ada Lovelace Day?
<jledbetter> valorie, Thank you again for gathering the prizes :)
<jledbetter> Cheri703, Anything more on Career Days?
<Cheri703> oh, sorry, was distracte
<Cheri703> d
<Cheri703> yes! we are doing our first one on 9/24 at 1600 UTC!
<Cheri703> It will be pleia2
<jledbetter> Fantastic!
<Cheri703> I meant to send it to the mailing list yesterday, will do so today
<Cheri703> and then it can get put out to the various blogs and such
<pleia2> oh wait, 24?
<Cheri703> I thought?
<Cheri703> maybe I'm wrong?
<pleia2> that conflicts with user days, I thought we were going for the 17th
<Cheri703> you said 24 the other day
<Cheri703> oh, ok
<Cheri703> 17 works too
<pleia2> sorry, I might have, but I hadded 17th to my calendar :)
<Cheri703> ok, good thing I didn't send to list!
<Cheri703> so 9/17!
<jledbetter> #info The first career day will be 9/17 at 1600 UTC and will be done by pleia2
<nigelb> Are we blogging for Ada Lovelace day?
<jledbetter> nigelb, I thought the competition was it.
<jledbetter> Part of making could be making words.
<nigelb> okay :)
<jledbetter> That's what I thought but I could be wrong. Should we do a blogging thing too?
<pleia2> the whole world will be doing the blogging thing
<jledbetter> True
<pleia2> we can pass along info about the blogging day to our members, but it's not really something we need to do as our own project
<jledbetter> Sounds good.
<jledbetter> #topic Announcements, etc
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: Announcements, etc
<jledbetter> Any announcements, etc? :)
<pleia2> Ubuntu User Days is coming up on the 24-25th
<pleia2> we still need instructors :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> these are all application-geared type tutorials
<nigelb> and maybe some help running the event, especially if you've done classroom sessions before
<pleia2> so if you know all about thunderbird, you can do a session on that
<jledbetter> #info pleia2 and nigelb mentioned Ubuntu User Days is 24-25. Instructors and volunteers needed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> anyway, if anyone is interested just let me know or drop by #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<jledbetter> Great.:)
<jledbetter> Anything else from the floor?
<valorie> I would totally attend a Tbird session
<valorie> I'll check my calendar -- might be able to do another Kubuntu one if no one else is covering that
<pleia2> darkwingduck is doing the kde portion of a kubuntu and xubuntu session
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> he's excellent
<pleia2> yeah :)
<jledbetter> Alright. Since nothing else....
<jledbetter> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 8 September 2011 @ 20:00 UTC
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Sep  8 20:47:29 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2011/ubuntu-women-project.2011-09-08-20.10.moin.txt
 * nigelb ^5 jledbetter 
<jledbetter> Heh. Cheri703 is next time.
<valorie> thanks, jledbetter
<Cheri703> ok, I can :)
<AlanBell> when would that be?
<jledbetter> You're welcome :)
<jledbetter> When's--yep
<jledbetter> On the wiki it said 3rd Thursday but wasn't sure if that's changed?
<pleia2> it's still the 3rd thursday unless we feel the need to change it
<pleia2> so, october 20th
<jledbetter> Ok
<pleia2> wait
<pleia2> 2nd thursday
<pleia2> so the 13th
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 13 October 2011 @ 20:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-11
<pleia2> AlanBell: thanks for looking through those bugs, I'll try to wrap things up this week
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-09-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Ubuntu Women Scavenger Hunt! http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/08/ubuntu-women-scavenger-hunt/ | Next Meeting: Tuesday September 10th at 18:00 UTC
<romina> Hello
<romina> Can someone help me with something?
<romina> I've finished translating the home page in romanian and I don't know what to translate next
<romina> here is the link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Ro
<romina> hmm anyone?
<Cheri703> I would suggest just working through in whatever order you might explore as a new visitor
<Cheri703> or however you personally DID explore
<romina> okay
<romina> thank you :)
<pleia2> romina: thank you for working on translations!
<romina> I'm glad I can help
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-09-04
<Romina> Hello
<Romina> Where do I put a link for FAQ in Romanian?
<pleia2> Romina: probably want to create a http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/HeaderRo that is similar to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Header
<pleia2> that's what Fr did
<Romina> Header?
<Romina> Oh, I understand now. Sorry :)
<Romina> Thank you for your help!
<pleia2> sure
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-09-03
<DiegoTc> hi pleia2
<DiegoTc> pleia2: is there a roadmap for the orientation quiz project?
<pleia2> DiegoTc: no real roadmap per se, just what's been shared in the mailing list thread
<DiegoTc> well, I will wait then to see what next
<DiegoTc> because what I read there's not a clear route to go
<pleia2> right now we're just gathering feedback, so give the quiz a try and come up with suggestions on how to improve it and share them with us :)
<pleia2> a google spreadsheet was shared on list that has some of the existing ideas collected
